# 2012 HCC score for Pancytopenia



## st1114718 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,

The ICD9 code for pancytopenia changed from 284.1 to 284.19 effective 10/1/11. However, on CMS website, there is no risk adjustment score associated with the new code 284.19.
Does anyone know if 284.19 carries any HCC value? none or same as 284.1 for 1.015?
Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## mjb5019 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hcc*

If no other luck, google the SCAN HCC university.  You can post questions there.


----------

